# centrelink payment



## dlovepreetkaur (May 15, 2017)

I am 28 weeks pregnant and I was looking for work since February 2017 but could not find any work and now I am not in the position to work so which payments I can claim from Centrelink?

thank you


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

dlovepreetkaur said:


> I am 28 weeks pregnant and I was looking for work since February 2017 but could not find any work and now I am not in the position to work so which payments I can claim from Centrelink?
> 
> thank you


Have you done the required 2 years residence in Australia to qualify for any benefits?
https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/enablers/newly-arrived-residents-waiting-period.

Is your partner working?

New Residents need to have enough to cover the first two years.


----------



## dlovepreetkaur (May 15, 2017)

JandE said:


> Have you done the required 2 years residence in Australia to qualify for any benefits?
> 
> Is your partner working?
> 
> New Residents need to have enough to cover the first two years.


Yeah he is working but nothing is mentioned about this two years residency condition on Centrelink website.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

dlovepreetkaur said:


> Yeah he is working but nothing is mentioned about this two years residency condition on Centrelink website.


Have a look at the Centrelink/Human Services link in my last post.

Also, even if you are over 24 months as Permanent Resident, your partners income is taken into account to work out how much they would pay.


----------



## Con59 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello all,
I have a question.If I have 96 weeks resident in Australia,but I went out from Australia for 8 weeks and after I comeback,and I expected to do the rest a 8 weeks for I have 104 weeks resident in Australia. I can ask ceterlink for unemployment benefit?


----------



## Con59 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you mate?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Con59 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a question.If I have 96 weeks resident in Australia,but I went out from Australia for 8 weeks and after I comeback,and I expected to do the rest a 8 weeks for I have 104 weeks resident in Australia. I can ask ceterlink for unemployment benefit?


You can always ask, and Centrelink will check your income and assets and determine if you are eligible, after the 104 weeks is up.


----------

